# Abdominal Abscess After Surgery - Treatment? Recovery Time?



## Karajan (Mar 15, 2013)

I have crohns od 15 years duration. I had large bowel removed with illeo rectal anastomoses. I have had 3 small bowel rejections and 2 division of adhesions. The most recent 12 th February. Immediately after I woke up from the anaesthetic I knew this op was different. My surgeon is amazing and told me this was a difficult op 6 hours duration. All my abdominal organs were stuck down hence the reason for the op my small bowel had adhesions wrapped round which had caused 17 obstructions last year. 

I developed an infection whilst in hospital was on two different antibiotics, the redness faded and I was discharge two weeks after admission. On getting home my tummy became very hot and hard. Doctor advised an abscess under wound. It was oozing pus ans still is, another course of antibiotics finished yesterday but wound still oozing pus, tummy still hot and hard. Nurses coming in every two days to redress. I am really worried what's going on underneath, has anyone had this happen? How quickly did you recover? What treatment did you get? All my research states that there is a two pronged treatment antibiotics and drainage GP did say that if the antibiotics don't work then its back into hospital. All advice is thoughts are welcome.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 16, 2013)

After my resection I did get an infection. My surgical site did burst open a week after surgery. I went back to the hospital and they cut open the layers of skin that had healed and after that my wound had to be packed and cleaned twice a day so it could heal from the inside out. I'm sure I was given antibiotics as well but I don't remember. 

Healing time depends on how deep/large the wound/abscess is. Mine was about 4 inches wide and 2 inches deep. It took about 2 months to heal completely but a month and a half to close (to where it didn't need to be packed anymore). Being on Prednisone still was the likely culprit as to why I didn't heal properly as it and other medications can affect our bodies ability to heal. 

Rather than cutting you back open completely they can drain it and there's also a wound vac. I hear you're getting an ultrasound soon so that's good. Keep us posted on that. In the meantime watch out for intense pain you can't stand, vomiting and fever (go to the hospital if that starts happening).

I'm going to tag Afidz as she's also dealt with infections after surgery.

Edit: When I first went to the ER after it burst open they did a CT scan with contrast before I was sent back to the hospital where I had my surgery.


----------



## CrohnsCanuck (Mar 17, 2013)

Am in year five of persistent abscesses between what's left of my abd muscle wall and my skin. All started after a huge resection in 2007. Am in early recovery of follow up surgery number 4 and would love to see any discussion on abscesses and treatments in the longer term post surgery.


----------



## Karajan (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks guys, whilst in the showe this morning the dressing filled with water, I pushed the dressing to get the water out there is a little space at the top of the dressing that doesn't meet the skin. Well the pus filled aqua cel came out. I decided to redress rather than head to emergency docs, I was a nurse way back. When I took of the top dressing I noted a piece of skin that looked like a slug it wasn't sore. I poured the saline downwards over the scar, the bit that is pus filled started to bleed badly, the slug like skin is still attached and moves around during cleaning. I haven't seen this before, could it be the abscess capsule? I let it bleed for a short while and then put a little pressure to stop the bleeding which it did I then redressed as usual. Nurse is back tomorrow so will let her know. The whole which is there now could almost have some kind of dressing placed into it now. Has anyone had an emergency ultrasound in the uk if so how long did you have to wait. I am insured through my husbands works health insurance so wondered if I could get the ultrasound quicker.


----------



## Karajan (Mar 19, 2013)

Update from yesterday nurse arrived and I told her what had happened. She thought the bit of skin was over granulation. She said there was more exudate than previously however wound is clean. She thinks I should get the ultrasound quite quickly but couldn't say how quickly. I am also wondering if crohns is starting to flair had 4 painful BMs and then 1 that was just a huge volume of foul smelling liquid. Can't get back on to azathioprine until this abscess is gone. Pain in bowels cramping and making me gasp but not really like previous obstruction pain. Weight still dropping even though I am having a little food and 2 ensures a day. When will I feel normal again? Seems like its going on forever. Grrr


----------

